# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Vaya susto... alarma de emergencia nuclear en Almaraz

## F. Lázaro

Mañana sobresaltada para los vecinos de Almaraz.

*Sobre las 10:00 horas de hoy, 8 de julio de 2011, se ha activado por error la alarma de emergencia nuclear por megafonía en el ayuntamiento de Almaraz.*

Tal hecho ha provocado, que los vecinos de Almaraz, se hayan apresurado a abandonar sus casas y reunirse en la plaza del ayuntamiento para una posible evacuación, tal y como mandan los protocolos de actuación.

Ese error ha sobresaltado una tranquila mañana de verano en Almaraz, provocando un aluvión de llamadas telefónicas y que muchas personas se echaran a la calle al escuchar por la megafonía que debían a los puntos de encuentro por una emergencia nuclear, dirigiéndose en buen número al Ayuntamiento para recabar información. Hasta un centenar calculan testigos presenciales que han llegado a concentrarse. 

El Ayuntamiento, a su vez, contactó con la central nuclear, desde donde le aseguraron que en la planta no había ningún problema, que uno de los reactores funcionaba con normalidad y el otro está parado por la recarga de combustible.

Parece que el fallo ha estado en las dependencias de Protección Civil en Cáceres, donde se ha activado la alarma que ha saltado en Almaraz. Tanto el consistorio almaraceño como la propia central se han interesado por saber qué es lo que ha ocurrido para que no vuelva a repetirse, al dar a los vecinos un susto innecesario.

A la vez, para mayor seguridad, el Servicio de Emergencias 112 ha informado de que la Red de Alerta Radiológica de la Junta de Extremadura, a través del Convenio suscrito con el Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear no ha detectado ninguna alteración radiológica en las inmediaciones de la Central Nuclear de Almaraz, ni en el resto de la región de Extremadura.

Fuentes:

http://www.hoy.es/20110708/local/pro...107081037.html
http://www.abc.es/agencias/noticia.asp?noticia=871011

----------


## Comizo

Están las cosas como para ir tocando las narices con lo de las nucleares.

 Qué curioso, los mismos vecinos que dicen repetidamente que Almaraz no les procupa en cuanto a peligro, muchos de los cuales su economía depende de la central, en cuanto sale la mínima alarma salen corriendo.

Es humano, pero muestra lo que realmente sienten. Yo haría lo mismo, salir corriendo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Susto, pero susto.
Andar que el que le haya dado al botón sin querer, le va a caer poca... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## sergi1907

No me hubiera gustado estar en la piel de esos vecinos.

Un susto que supongo habrá servido para comprobar si funcionaba bien el protocolo de seguridad :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## embalses al 100%

> No me hubiera gustado estar en la piel de esos vecinos.
> 
> *Un susto que supongo habrá servido para comprobar si funcionaba bien el protocolo de seguridad*


A lo mejor ha sido un simulacro "de verdad". Porque los simulacros que se avisan, no son simulacros, son paripés.

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.europapress.es/epsocial/n...708130708.html

CÁCERES, 8 Jul. (EUROPA PRESS) -   


La alcaldesa de Almaraz (Cáceres), Sabina Hernández, ha advertido que no le "gustaría pensar" que la alerta nuclear que ha saltado este viernes por megafonía en la localidad "ha sido un acto de sabotaje".

   En declaraciones a Canal Extremadura recogidas por Europa Press, Sabina Hernández ha explicado que, a petición del ayuntamiento, efectivos de la Guardia Civil y de la empresa de mantenimiento del sistema de megafonía que tienen contratado Protección Civil están en estos momentos investigando las causas que han podido motivar que saltara por error la señal de alerta.

   "No me gustaría pensar que ha sido un acto de sabotaje", ha precisado la regidora, quien se ha lamentado de los "momentos malísimos" que ha pasado la población, con vecinos que presa del nerviosismo han tenido que ser atendidos en los centros de salud.

"Desde luego vamos a exigir que se investigue hasta el fondo y, por supuesto, cuando tengamos los informes exigiremos la máxima responsabilidad por lo que ha sucedido a quien corresponda, y más cuando hay indicios" de que la alerta ha podido ser activada intencionadamente, como no descarta el propio CSN, ha precisado la alcaldesa.

La primer edil ha añadido que es la primera vez en la "historia nuclear" del pueblo que ha saltado la alerta, al tiempo que ha advertido de que los planes de emergencia "están obsoletos y hay que ponerlos al día por la Dirección General de Protección Civil".

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://noticias.terra.es/2011/econom...e-almaraz.aspx

*El Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) ha solicitado a la Guardia Civil que abra una investigación para detectar los motivos por los que esta mañana ha saltado la alarma de emergencia nuclear de Protección Civil en el Ayuntamiento de Almaraz y ha causado la movilización de la población*

En un comunicado, el CSN pide a la Guardia Civil que fije responsabilidades en el caso y asegura que se desconocen por el momento las causas que han llevado al funcionamiento erróneo del sistema.

Además, aclara que 'la Central Nuclear de Almaraz está funcionando con normalidad y bajo los parámetros de seguridad establecidos'.

La Unidad I se encuentra parada por recarga de combustible y la II funciona en estos momentos al 100 por ciento de potencia.

La Subdelegación del Gobierno en Cáceres informó al CSN del incidente surgido esta mañana en el pueblo de Almaraz, que se ha sobresaltado al escuchar por megafonía la alarma que alerta a la población de una emergencia nuclear que era inexistente.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Buenoooo....
La que se está liando.
Se le/les va a caer el pelo a los de la broma.

----------


## Comizo

Alguno se lo ha hecho encima.

Si ha sido una broma pesada espero que emplumen al responsable.

 La alcaldesa ha dado un dato importante, los planes de emergencia están obsoletos, pues ya está tardando en plantarse para actualizarlos que es muy cómodo vivir de los ingresos compensatorios de la nuclear, hay que moverse más.

----------


## ben-amar

¡Jo!, menudo susto mañanero.
Imagino que la reccion estaria entre la sorpresa, el miedo y la confusion.
Menuda le espera a la mano responsable de semejante error.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¡Jo!, menudo susto mañanero.
> Imagino que la reccion estaria entre la sorpresa, el miedo y la confusion.


Pues imagínate... que estén tan tranquilos en sus casas y que de repente, la megafonía empice a vociferar: "*Emergencia nuclear, acudan a los puntos de encuentro*"

Gente saliendo a la calle, y otros directamente cogiendo el coche y huyendo a toda prisa otras poblaciones más lejos como por ejemplo Talavera, Plasencia, etc... y que luego te digan que se trata de una falsa alarma provocada por alguien, pues imagínate la gracia que les debió de hacer  :Mad: 

Aparte de eso, manda narices también, los medios de comunicación son la leche... como por ejemplo *Público*, que la falsa alarma la tituló como *"Fuga de Almaraz"* (http://www.publico.es/ciencias/386088/fuga-de-almaraz)

----------


## perdiguera

> Pues imagínate... que estén tan tranquilos en sus casas y que de repente, la megafonía empice a vociferar: "*Emergencia nuclear, acudan a los puntos de encuentro*"
> 
> Gente saliendo a la calle, y otros directamente cogiendo el coche y huyendo a toda prisa otras poblaciones más lejos como por ejemplo Talavera, Plasencia, etc... y que luego te digan que se trata de una falsa alarma provocada por alguien, pues imagínate la gracia que les debió de hacer 
> 
> Aparte de eso, manda narices también, los medios de comunicación son la leche... como por ejemplo *Público*, que la falsa alarma la tituló como *"Fuga de Almaraz"* (http://www.publico.es/ciencias/386088/fuga-de-almaraz)


"Graciosos" y mal informados hay por todas partes.

----------

